# Pre-dive report: Ozark and Oriskany



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Headed out to the Oriskany (215') and Ozark (330') this weekend with the MV Spree folks (http://www.spreeexpeditions.com/). We will be doing two dives each day. Friday we will dive the Oriskany as a warm-up and gear checkout. Saturday and Sunday we will dive the Ozark.

I have a new video camera to try out. Although it is only rated for 130', I had it down to 220' on the Oriskany props a couple of weeks ago and it worked fine. Since the price is right ($90), I'll bring a spare along.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks like they have a pretty nice vessel, be safe and don't flood the camera, I wanna see some videos!


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Whackem,
Sounds like a great trip. Have fun. Say Hi to Capt. Frank for me. Great Capt and great boat. Can't wait to dive with him, and you again.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

How much bottom time do you get that deep?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

bigrick said:


> How much bottom time do you get that deep?


Hey BigRick,

The notion of "bottom time" is somewhat different when deep diving. When I dive shallow "bottom time" means: How much time at depth do I have before I have a deco requirement?

When deep diving, I virtually always have deco stops to do. In the case of the Ozark at 330', I will likely have built up a deco obligation before I reach the bottom. So in a sense, I have no bottom time at that depth.

I have not worked up my specific dive plans yet. However, on the Ozark, I expect to spend about 20 minutes at the bottom and have around 60 to 90 minutes of deco on each dive.

I dive with at least *three hours* of breathing gas on my rebreather. One of the differences between closed circuit (rebreather) and open circuit diving is that the three hours is independent of depth. If you go deeper, you'll spend more of the time on deco stops.

Bryan


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry Guys. The captain of the MV Spree just cancelled the trip due to the inclement weather forecast for this weekend.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

That's ok! 
I feel sorry for you, it sounded like some good diving.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Mixed Gas not Air on rebreathers......


----------

